# Adobe warnt vor gefälschten Flash-Player-Updates



## Newsfeed (5 August 2008)

Seit dem vergangenen Wochenende benutzt ein Wurm MySpace und FaceBook, um sich als Flash-Player-Update getarnt, zu verbreiten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

